# Anyone using a Puppia Step In Harness?



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I am wondering about the Puppia Step In Harness. If you are using one, what size are you using and how much does your Chi weigh? Got any pics? Thanks!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I love that harness. Coco is 4-1/2 lbs. and I got her the small. Coop is 8 lbs. and I got him the medium. I'll have to take some pics. Lots of people on here use them and love them. You can probably do a search on puppia harnesses and read the threads. Good luck. I love mine!!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> I love that harness. Coco is 4-1/2 lbs. and I got her the small. Coop is 8 lbs. and I got him the medium. I'll have to take some pics. Lots of people on here use them and love them. You can probably do a search on puppia harnesses and read the threads. Good luck. I love mine!!!


Robin..Please take some pics....NaNa is a puller and I want to get her one of these....thanks!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody has 2 of them. They are much easier to use than the over the head ones. I'll try and get a picture. He's 8 months and 4 pounds and I got a small and he still has quite a bit of room in it.

Brodysmom


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Brody has 2 of them. They are much easier to use than the over the head ones. I'll try and get a picture. He's 8 months and 4 pounds and I got a small and he still has quite a bit of room in it.
> 
> Brodysmom


Thanks Brodysmom.....


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> .... I got a small and he still has quite a bit of room in it. Brodysmom


but, can he wiggle out of it? or can you really take him for a walk using it?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok - here's Brody in the step in puppia. It velcros on the back and he has some room in it, but it's still tight enough that it doesn't slip, etc. He is 4 pounds, chest circumference is about 12 inches. The puppia is a small.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Awww, how nice Brody stands on the countertop!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

chi hua hua said:


> but, can he wiggle out of it? or can you really take him for a walk using it?


No, there's no way he can wiggle out of it. The double d-rings on the top that you attach the leash to are really secure too. Once a dog approached and I didn't know if he was friendly or not and I pulled the leash up really fast and Brody was in my arms in a second!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I like that harness......do you know if they have XS?........Brody look good!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

chi hua hua said:


> Awww, how nice Brody stands on the countertop!


LOL! I didn't know where else to put him where I could get a good picture!! ha! I want to get granite countertops SOOOO BAD!! Someday....


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

N*T*M*4U said:


> I like that harness......do you know if they have XS?........Brody look good!!


No, the smallest they go in the step in's is small. They do the XS in the over the head one. There are a TON of different colors and styles of the step ins. He has a camo one too.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> No, the smallest they go in the step in's is small. They do the XS in the over the head one. There are a TON of different colors and styles of the step ins. He has a camo one too.


my is a puller so I do need to get the step in and I like the style you got on Brody too....you need to show more picture of the camo!!....


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

N*T*M*4U said:


> I like that harness......do you know if they have XS?........Brody look good!!


You must have missed my other thread from today. Don't order XS! Kip is 3 lbs 5 oz.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I like these - I"m not sure about availability, and mine are labeled as
'doggie duds' brand, but I'm sure there are many brand names.

I like them because they are soft and breathable, but do a good job
restraining them.

Mateo and Joie are both larger Chi's, and they do well on them.
Joie tends to try to back up when he's in one of his 'moods'
No trouble with it coming off, so far.











http://www.moondoggieinc.com/SOFT-DOG-HARNESS.asp


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

chi hua hua said:


> You must have missed my other thread from today. Don't order XS! Kip is 3 lbs 5 oz.



LOL....i think I did...that's too funny and cute...is that the step in?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

jazzman said:


> I like these - I"m not sure about availability, and mine are labeled as
> 'doggie duds' brand, but I'm sure there are many brand names.
> 
> I like them because they are soft and breathable, but do a good job
> ...


Those are the over the head style. Here's an example of the puppia step in ones....

http://cgi.ebay.com/SMALL-MODERN-PU...0?hash=item3ca210d577&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

I like the variety in styles and colors too! Something for everyone!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

N*T*M*4U said:


> LOL....i think I did...that's too funny and cute...is that the step in?


No, it's just the regular harness.


----------



## mom 2 Nacho BellGrande (Mar 8, 2009)

I have the Puppia step in harness in the Orion camouflage style for Nacho. They have XS in this style and it fits perfectly. Nacho is 4 pounds and his chest circumference is 10 inches.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i got small and dexter is 8 lbs. i got small when he was 4 lbs before too..and it still fits without causing him pain when stretching it out to the fullest 

4 lbs...fit perfectly








then 8lbs, still fits


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

I got Elmo a small puppia step in harness yesterday and I havent got a hope in hell of fastening it cause of all the fur  Today I taking him to the shop to change it and get one that fits.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Heres a couple of pics in his puppia, he is on the larger side, about 7 pounds.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your input. Love, love, love the photos! The person I ordered from (My Doggie's Closet) really did caution me about size when I ordered the first harness. She said she gets a lot of exchanges. I told her to feel free to use Kip's photo on her website as a "reminder" about sizing! She has been more than great about trying to help and get him the right harness. She is sending us the size small Puppia Step In model. We can't wait--Kip wants to go for a walk in his new harness!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey's Puppia step in harness, I just love it. I had the the over the head one and it wouldn't fit over head with out a fight. This is a small. This color did not come in XS. Zoey weighs 3.8 to 4 lbs. She has a bit of room to grow in it, as I am trying to get her to gain some weight. There is no way she can get out of it. Kay & Zoey


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Oh my, Zoey is quite the lady! I love seeing her in pink!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

I loved zoey's harness!Puppia is great I have step in and regular harness I suggest you to both but there is a huge size differences Be careful!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

rocky scotland said:


> Heres a couple of pics in his puppia, he is on the larger side, about 7 pounds.


Great minds think a like, that is the same one I ordered for Bailey!  Rocky is a handsome boy!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

What gorgeous pictures!


----------

